# Overclocking my system



## Tabythae (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello, this is my first post here. Yay!

I'm hoping to overclock my brand new system, aiming for 4 GHz from my Intel Core i3 530. Whether or not I'll make it I'm not sure, but that's my goal.

Here are my computer parts:
Case: Antec 600
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129079
Power supply: Antec TruePower TP-650
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371021
Motherboard: Biostar TH55 HD
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138173
CPU: Intel Core i3 530
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115222
CPU fan: ThermalTake Silent 1156 CLP0552
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106139
Memory: Kingston ValueRAM DDR3 1333 (4 gigabytes)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134792
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 5670
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102869
Hard drive: Unsure, just used my 4 year old 200 gig SATA hard drive :\

My core temperature hovers around a frosty 35-40 C while idling. I've played around with some overclocking with some help from my brother, but I've heard that CPUs of my flavor aren't happy with messed up voltage, and I was only able to get about 3.8 GHz from it before getting BSOD'd on startup (181 MHz with a 21x multiplier). Even then, I'd idle around 45 C . . . though it's an unstable OC and I won't keep it.

What I would like to know is what I can do to get a reliable, stable OC that might give me close to 4 GHz. My new system is definitely much better than my old system (4 years old and $600 at the time isn't worth a whole lot anymore), yet I feel I can squeeze a bit more power out of it. The problem is that this is my first overclocking attempt and I don't want to fry my new little gaming child! Are there any OCing gurus that can offer a bit of advice or assistance? 

Thanks in advance for any support!


----------



## Tabythae (Jun 13, 2010)

(I can't seem to find an edit function, so inform me if it exists and I'll remove this post or asked for it to be removed :\)

Bad news: Windows now rates my processor lower than it used to and World of Warcraft is running about 10 fps lower than it was yesterday. I think I might have fried my processor accidentally! Nuuu!!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Quite unlikely that you fried your cpu, it takes a lot of voltage to do that, normally, it won't boot.
As with all overclocking mishaps, clear your cmos, then set the bios to default, save and exit.


----------



## Tabythae (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, it seems to be working fine for now. Seems like half of my panic was induced for no reason, and for now my only overclocking is limited to bringing the 133 MHz bclock to 145 MHz. I may upgrade it more later, but I'm not sure . . . thanks for the reply


----------

